

Aboard the barkentine Gazela Primiero, 1985 - markbnj
http://imgur.com/a/AdDpK#0

======
markbnj
In the Spring of 1985 I was a member of the crew of a 180' wooden barkentine
named "Gazela Primiero" on a trip from Philadelphia to Quebec City, Canada. A
survivor of the Portugese Grand Banks cod fishing fleet, Gazela had been
constructed in Lisbon in 1883, and had worked the banks until 1969, making her
the last working wooden three-masted ship in the world. I took a bunch of
pictures on that trip, and they all languished in a closet for 30 years until
I dug them out recently and began to scan them. Here are 34 of the best images
from the black and white collection.

